# Audizine members snobs?



## dmanisgnarly (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to be back in the saddle of a VAG car. Picked up a b6 a4 1.8t quattro. Joined audizine since they seem be more active in the audi scene. 

Immediately I noticed there were a lot of jerks/snobs on the board. Reminded me of Honda tech and the days of reading through all of the cynical posts on there. 
Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear, I guess when it comes to used cars the GM/Subaru dirt flies all over.

I have to reassure you that the current model line discussions are very civilized, admin
monitors, not once I strayed from technical side of threads and was promptly signaled.


----------



## johnnys4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Let me guess..you asked a question and you got blitzed with "do a search"..lol... I'm on AZ daily and there's tons more forum activity than here...


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

dmanisgnarly said:


> Glad to be back in the saddle of a VAG car. Picked up a b6 a4 1.8t quattro. Joined audizine since they seem be more active in the audi scene.
> 
> Immediately I noticed there were a lot of jerks/snobs on the board. Reminded me of Honda tech and the days of reading through all of the cynical posts on there.
> Anyone else experienced this?


Certain sections of the forum are like that in particular the B8 S4 section. Other sections are a lot more fun and helpful like the B8 A5/S5/RS5 section I post in regularly.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I've never had any problems.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree that they are snobs. I'm new to the site over there and man I asked a question and it is all out war.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

PSU said:


> I've never had any problems.


ask enough questions and you will.


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

949 said:


> I agree that they are snobs. I'm new to the site over there and man I asked a question and it is all out war.




lol there is some cool folks over there but yea i like this place and audiworld better


----------

